# Arabians...



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Of course you should post more , those are awesome and exquisite!! Are they charcoal?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

those are GORGEOUS!! =]


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness. Those are beautiful!


----------



## AlbertaHighCountry (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, those are amazing...you drew them? I'm in awe...


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow! Magnificent!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are amazing! I love how real they are!


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

*applause*


----------



## CMSH (Oct 31, 2009)

I have one word for you.......


*Exquisite!!!!*


I think thats about all I can say.... my jaw is on the ground..... Truely beautiful!


----------



## darkangel (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments, i`m really happy you enjoy my art..  They are all done in graphite on artists board.
Here is two more to show you...


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow these are amazing! I love drawing arabs


----------

